# sore cervix in early pregnancy?



## mountaingirlbl (Dec 26, 2005)

Hey Mamas,
I'm not sure what I'm feeling but I think it is my cervix. A little background: I am five weeks pregnant and had a miscarriage a few months ago (at six weeks). I also have a three year old, so I have had a full term (problem free) pregnancy. For the past three days, I have felt some general crampiness, a stretching type feeling in my abdomen. As the day goes on, I feel like my cervix is sore. Is this possible? Of course, in the back of my mind, I'm nervous about miscarriage. I have been taking my BBT and it is still high; it dropped before my previous miscarriage.

I have heard that some women feel more crampy and achy during their second and additional pregnancies than in the first. Have any of you noticed this? Do you think my "cervix feeling" (although I have no idea if this is what it really is) is a bad sign? Or normal? I don't remember feeling it at all in my previous pregnancy.

Is it possible I have a UTI or other infection that I just don't realize that could be causing this? I am showing no symptoms, but you never know...

Thanks for your help!


----------



## TzippityDoulah (Jun 29, 2005)

had a very achy cervix about 9 weeks. it felt like you say - lie it was stretching. I had some cramping and like spotting then it stopped. I'm 12 weeks no and haven't had any problems since. I didn't know what ot think either. but I knew if it was m/c it would be a m/c. I got my blood tested and my levels were high but i dind't want an u/s or anything.

I also took wild yam root and cramp bark for a few days.


----------



## mountaingirlbl (Dec 26, 2005)

I am now convinced that this is a UTI and had a test on Friday, waiting to hear back today. I realized that the aching is worse when I'm sitting down and goes away when I move. It is also worse when I need to urinate. I don't have burning when I urinate (which is what made me think it wasn't a UTI). I guess I'll wait until the mid-wives call back with the results.


----------

